# First pig sighting.



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

I was stunned to see a couple of small pigs on my property for the first time. I was scouting a tree stand location and found a wallo. I didn't know what is was at first then I turn to see the heads of 2 pigs looking at me from the reeds. They ran into the deep swamp. We don't have any game farms around us so I am a little baffled where they came from. Maybe they were pets?


----------



## Michhunter609 (Apr 3, 2012)

What area did you see them in?


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

Unfortunetly we will all be seeing them very soon...


----------



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

Michhunter609 said:


> What area did you see them in?


I saw them on my property in north Saint Clair county by Yale.


----------



## Michhunter609 (Apr 3, 2012)

I wanna see one...... Then hunt it down and put it in my freezer!!!!!


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

If you don't want them around you can contact the DNR and they will bring out traps to catch them. You should report the sighting to the DNR regardless.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw some in st Clair county between Richmond and Memphis opening day of bow and haven't seen them since I sure hope to see one again since most crops are cut and ours are not!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JDR (Sep 10, 2012)

If you have a valid hunting license. Just shoot it ( them ). So they don't do any damage to your neighbors property. Then take them to the DNR for inspection.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

That's the plan mmmmmmm bacon

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WildlifeNate (Jul 22, 2011)

MDNR does not have any traps to loan out, you need to contact USDA - Wildlife Services in Okemos .


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Well the mdnr wants to decimate the deer herd. I would say leave them alone, It will give us something to hunt in the future.

let em go, let em grow


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Chilipepper, what roads are you near? I am right on the border of St. Clair and Sanilac (Fisher road). There was a farm in northwest Brockway township that had them. A 370 pounder was shot just North of there 2 years ago. They are around.


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

Kill them on sight you won't slow down the growth of the herd much. They are untrappable they learn to recognise traps and stay out of them ,they will go nocturnal after the hunting pressure gets bad. I hunted on a Texas ranch last weekend that killed 255 last year and 101 so far this year.They are still covered up.


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> Well the mdnr wants to decimate the deer herd. I would say leave them alone, It will give us something to hunt in the future.
> 
> let em go, let em grow


agree with you on that,my vote in.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Are these farm bacon critters? Not Euro's, just lost farm pigs I presume? I am not to far away, I could use some bacon, I am tagged out on bucks, so I wouldn't bother your bucks. Hint hint,,,


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

swampbuck said:


> Well the mdnr wants to decimate the deer herd. I would say leave them alone, It will give us something to hunt in the future.
> 
> let em go, let em grow


 
Sadly, thats not a joke......I totally agree, however lets fight for our deer rather than pigs.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> Well the mdnr wants to decimate the deer herd. I would say leave them alone, It will give us something to hunt in the future.
> 
> let em go, let em grow


+2.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

a little north of you, Melvin I think is the town, is Mid -thumb game ranch, used to have pigs and another one out that way Brown city has a pig hunt place


----------

